# gastroenterology billing



## felicissimo (Jul 26, 2010)

I have recently taken my cgic exam and failed but i have been billing and coding for 10 years in gastro, I purchased the practicum and I felt confident when leaving the test, but again you never know. Could someone please give me some advise on books to study, anything at all that can help me succeed in passing? Thanks so much (frustrated) Susie


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 31, 2010)

hi  i am taking the cgic in september..i just passed the cosc and that was extremely difficult.... how was the cgic exam?  was  it alot on a specific area?  was it tricky?  etc..... i found that manging your time was key to passing the cosc..it was relentless from start to finish...so it is important not spent too much time on one  case


----------



## apeters10 (Jun 28, 2011)

*GIC question*

I do not have experience with GIC billing but I have a question I thought that maybe someone would know. Is there a HCPCS code for the Phenol in Oil injection used for hemorrhoids? Please respond to andrea.peters@medsynergies.com, I just noticed I have not updated my email address. Thank you, Andrea


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jun 29, 2011)

I passed the CGIC exam, but I also found the test to be very frustrating, and I think it was because I had Gastroenterology coding experience.  I had to remind myself to code based on dx order listed in the scenario, not which dx I would have listed first, because payers insist on it that way. I used AAPC's CGIC study materials and practice exams.  When I took the practice exam, I felt very confident but had missed several!  Once I reviewed the rationales, I had a better understanding of what they were wanting.
You also need to brush up on 1995 vs 1997 E&M guidelines.  Our physicians still use the 1995 guidelines, so I had trouble with those.  I also discovered a few things I had been doing incorrectly.
Hope this helps!

Bridgette Martin LPN, CPC, CGIC


----------



## russmam (Jul 14, 2011)

*Passing CGIC*

Good luck to you.
In preparation for the CGIC, I used the AAPC's study guide specific to Gastroenterology as well as the study guide offered by the AGA - American Gastroenterology Association.
You can order on their website.
Good luck.

Mary Jo Russman, BA, CPC, CGIC, CMC
Cleveland Clinic - Digestive Disease Institute


----------



## carteran (Jul 1, 2013)

I just took that CGIC test and also failed and I have been doing this for 6 years does anyone know what percentage you need to get in order to pass? The only problem I had was E/M codes.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jul 2, 2013)

carteran said:


> I just took that CGIC test and also failed and I have been doing this for 6 years does anyone know what percentage you need to get in order to pass? The only problem I had was E/M codes.



70%, just like the CPC exam.


----------

